# Some Odd N Strange Things Here!



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not really sure what exactly you are referring to, but so far only natts, cariba, and macs have been bred. You may not see much recent info on breeding natts because it has become so common that people don't really document it anymore, people occasionally take pics and post em, but that's about it.

Macs have been bred a few times and it is beginning to get more common, primetime did a great job of documenting the process about a year and a half ago, so that's definitely something to check out if you're interested.

A cariba spawn has only been documented once in the hobby and primetime has been attempting to breed them recently, my feeling is that he'll succeed if he sticks with it.

The reason that a lot of the breeding and/or cohab threads basically end without any type of follow-up or resolution is because it is pretty common for people to show up talking about a cohab or breeding attempt, they get a bit overconfident, and then they suddenly disappear... it is usually assumed that the cohab or breeding attempt blew up in their face and they don't want to deal with the "I told you so" posts from other members.

There is also a lot of missing info and pics due to a previous upgrade, lots of stuff was lost in the process. I think it would be great to have some updated breeding info posted here, so if you want to pull some pics and videos together and share your process for breeding natts as well as any future breeding attempts with other species, it would be a welcome addition to the other information that can be found here.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Are you sure that people weren't sending others to OPEFE instead of P-Fury? I've seen that a few times. As for the other things, Joe is right on us losing a lot over the years with "upgrades"...and some of the offers to continue and give new info were not consummated--the people simply didn't follow through.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

ChilDawg said:


> Are you sure that people weren't sending others to OPEFE instead of P-Fury? I've seen that a few times. As for the other things, Joe is right on us losing a lot over the years with "upgrades"...and some of the offers to continue and give new info were not consummated--the people simply didn't follow through.


I


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Every discussion forum on the web that deals with a specific subject is like that, questions have been asked a thousand times and the answers to most questions related to the subject of the forum can easily be found by using the search function.

Some questions get a bit old ("What fish can I keep with my piranhas?" is probably the most common), but I don't mind answering some of them over and over again because I know that the people who are asking them are new to the hobby and this site and by answering their questions and starting up a conversation with them, they can get advice based on their particular setup and it helps them get involved in the community here.

People aren't breeding rhoms in home aquariums, so that is still uncharted water at the moment, the big factor there is the tank space that would be required to keep them from killing each other before the actual spawning occurs and most people just don't have the space or the cash to provide that kinda room.

As far as cohabs go, people have attempted to keep all sorts of species together but no amount of experimenting is going to change the natural behavior of the serras that should be kept solitary. I just don't think there is any "winning formula" to be found, they are the way they are and the smart thing to do with most serras is to keep them solo. I'm not saying that people shouldn't try cohabs if that's what they want to do, it's just that there's nothing really to gain from it apart from your own satisfaction, as it won't change the standard with other hobbyists.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Not really a breeding group, but there are a few people who have given very serious attempts at breeding projects, primetime3wise is definitely the guy to talk to in that department.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> seems in the early days(years ago)there was some rather heated arguements n I read a several different posts where Frank n others told members to go to another forum(P-fury).which I don't understand as this is P-fury. *Unsure what this would mean*
> 
> N another thing I've noticed about this forum. Seems a lot of imformation is deleted.particularly the trips n triggers of several types of piranha that members have bred. *Information generally gets lost every upgrade so thats why some things dont work. Im planning to clean this all up hopefully by summer once i get the time, but its a ton of work so its not going to happen very fast*
> 
> ...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Another thing to concider is availability. Its often hard to put together a serra group other then a couple common species. I want to try marginatus as there supposed to be an almost invasive species naturally, but for some reason its hard to find them for sale, small or find vendors with more then a couple in stock at once.


----------

